# Pow Snowboards??



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I just read over the split thread and figured that this was its own thread. 

Anyway what is everyone using for a pow stick? Last year I went with a board with "rocker" the k2 gyrator 168 and was so amazed on how it handled the BC that I am sold on the "rocker" style of board.... But.

What about the fish and similar tapered boards.. I love the idea that you could ride a 62 or smaller fish in the steep and deep. Or the NS.. Maybe a malaho cause I like to ride switch.. Or are there others?? Just wonderin who has riddin these tapered boards and what do you think? 

So what do the rest of you use for the pow??


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah JV! I had some of my better days with you and your brother in the BC last year. (see pics here - The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: 30 feet to Shoulder Pain: BV Backcountry Cliff Session) 

We also had some incredibly deep pow days at the resort and I was loving my 167 MALOLO.

It rode great in pow, of course and still has enough of a freestyle shape to do all that stuff - which is important to me. I'm personally not really into boards that are ONLY for turning, I think you can have it all. It rode great on hardpack too of course.

I have never tried a Rockered board but would like to. Now that I am back in CB, I dont think having a pow board really matters anyway - unless we get a season like last year.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I wish i had a pow board,i mean a pow *specific* board. Right now my NS Titan TX does just fine. But i've always wanted to ride a nice,long swallowtail. Or maybe that libtech banana hammock or whatever its called....


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

JV - You should get that new lib tech Travis Rice rockered reverse sidecut thing!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

BarryDingle said:


> Right now my NS Titan TX does just fine.


How do you like the NS Titan with progressive sidecut. I just picked one up last year and it took some getting used to. I was previously on a T5 Premier 163 (loved that board, dear God I loved that board!) and the Titan 164 just doesn't have the same smooth Cadillac style, but will make quicker, more aggressive cuts in the trees and cuts crust nothin.
Me = 5'10' 185#


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea... I actually ordered up the travis rice special and she just came in the other day. 

Not as much rocker as the gyrator but it looks like fun! I like the magnatraction idea and the other lib-tech boards I have owned were good boards so we will see how all this new stuff works. I am wantin to try her out so bad I may even cave in and hit a afteernoon over at copper this week. See how the magnatraction holds on the man made ice.

No way I could even come close to spelling malolo .

So who has or rides a fish? I am wonderin about that board - looks super fun.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

DanOrion said:


> How do you like the NS Titan with progressive sidecut. I just picked one up last year and it took some getting used to. I was previously on a T5 Premier 163 (loved that board, dear God I loved that board!) and the Titan 164 just doesn't have the same smooth Cadillac style, but will make quicker, more aggressive cuts in the trees and cuts crust nothin.
> Me = 5'10' 185#


 
Yeah,i love my Titan. It def. took some getting used to. I bought it last year,the day that we left for a 3day Monarch/Crested Butte trip. I love this board. It straight charges it. And you don't have to worry about it washing out at high speeds,its plenty stiff. I was even nailin some techy,large rails on it last year at Copper. Never Summers are the shiit. I'm,like,6'0 215--gots to have some stiff wood....


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Copper surprisingly has good quality snow ,yeah a few ice patches but opening day was pretty quality for "opening day". they apparently opened excelerator this weekend for denver, and now shes shut down again for the week, so I hear.
I'm gonna go do laps on the majik carpet this afternoon!!!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for the update on copper. I think I will try and make it up there for a afternoon. How much is a pass and does anyone know of a deal? 

Meng I have to make it over your way this year. We should get ahold of Brent and make a weekend of it. Every year I say I am going to make it but I have missed the past few. 

I also feel that the gunny area and cb are going to get NAILED this winter. :grin: Who knows maybe its just me.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Talking about pow guns, my resort big dump board (which I usually get to take out 2-3 times a year) is a 2000mm (sounds so much bigger than a 200cm) Rad-Air Tanker. It is the ultimate board for when there is about 2 feet of snow on the ground and only 50 cars in the parking lot at Monarch on a weekday. My BC board is a 195 Voile splitboard swallowtail. I'm not sure why they don't make this anymore, because it is such a capable up and down board. This board is a good all day bomber board as the swallowtail makes it so you don't have to weigh the back foot all day long. And then my everyday resort board is a 181 Burton Supermodel. These are becoming hard to find, but it is a great board for 12" dumps and is amazingly nimble in the trees. Let's hope we get another year like last year.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i just bought a fish 160, but of course i haven't tried it out yet. i've heard nothing but good things so far from people that have them. i was also thinking about getting a banana, but the deal on the fish was too good to pass up.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Malolo*

I have had a Rad-Air Tanker 187, Malolo 158, and Custom X 159. The Malolo is great, though last year, I rode my Custom X more than anything because it rode much better switch. The insight I have is that excessive length really is not necessary and can be a pain in the ass in tight trees or tight steeps. I'm 200 lbs+ and a 158 holds me up just fine. The added benefit of the tapered boards is that you can go shorter than you might normally which can be a real benefit. If you are riding Jeremy Jones Sh!t, you may benefit from the added stability in length, but most people, myself included, don't end up in that extreme of the spectrum. Thats my .02. Beyond that, I have heard that splits for BC only really are the way to go if you are hiking. I've not had the pleasure, but many of my friends say that they move MUCH faster than snowshoes or bootpacking.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Always liked the 168 supermodel. Had a GNU Big Bass 170 which was hard to beat. Real heavy compared to today's boards. Have a Custom 166 now which I like too. Had a 188 Nitro swallow tail back in the day. Only use it a few times. Great for two or three huge turns on an 800 foot face but thats about it. Rocker Huh? sounds interesting. . . I'd be interested in riding a fish as well. 

Kent



RDNEK said:


> I just read over the split thread and figured that this was its own thread.
> 
> Anyway what is everyone using for a pow stick? Last year I went with a board with "rocker" the k2 gyrator 168 and was so amazed on how it handled the BC that I am sold on the "rocker" style of board.... But.
> 
> ...


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*calling all shred dogs*

OK DECIPLES, PRINCE OF POW HERE, DANGER HIMSELF, STARTED RIDING IN 2001 IN STEAMBOAT, BACK THEM IM 210 5-7 BY THE WAY, BACK THEN IT WAS ALL ABOUT 164-168, SO I DID, LIBTECS LIKE A MOTHERFKR, GETTING ABOUT 100 DAYS A SEASON ON THESE BOARDS, MY FAV WAS AN EMMAGATOR 166, GOT 300 GOOD DAYS OUTTA THAT BITCH, COOL THEN CAME THE RIDES, MADE IN USA BACK THEN HAD SEVERAL FROM 68 TO 62, THEY ALL ROCKED, HOLY SHIT THEN I GOT A 157 UNITY, RODE IT 100 DAYS WITH SOME BURTON NIGS AND WAS BLOWIN THEIR SHIT AWAY, FAST FORWARD TO A REMOTE CORNER OF IDAHO AND BRITISH COLUMBIA CIRCA 2004, WHERE I NOW LIVE, DISCOVERED SALOMANS AND NEVER LOOKED BACK, ONLY LOOKING BACK WHEN I PASS THAT ASS, YOU TOO TELE HIPPIES, STARTED WITH A 170, RODE FOR 100 DAYS, TOO BIG IN THE TIGHTS, THEN NEVERSUMMER T5 68, GREAT KILLED EVERYTHING IN ITS WAY, STIFF HOAR THOUGH, THEN LIB 191 DOUGHBOY, EYE WATERING SPEED, HAD TO PUT IT DOWN, FAST FORWARD 2005 TILL PRESENT 158 SALOMAN SPECIAL, 100 DAYS A SEASON PLUS, I RIDE THIS BOARD BOTH FRONT AND BACKCOUNTRY, WHEN IT GETS 4 FEET PLUS, WHICH HAPPENS A SHITLOAD OF TIMES, IM STILL ON THIS BOARD, HOWEVER WHEN THE PURRO SHITS OUTTA THE HEAVENS, IM TALKIN TITTY DEEP SHIT I BREAK OUT THE FISH 160, AND IF YOU CAINT RIDE THE FISH SWITCH, BUCK THE FUCK UP, OR BE A SKIIER, FINALLY 173 VOILE FOR SERIOUS PEAK SHRED, ON THE SUBJECT OF BANNANA HAMMOKS, I HEAR AND SEE PEOPLE KILLIN ON THEM THINGS, HOWEVER THESE ARE THE PEOPLE WHO ARE INTO BOXES AND RAILS, MOST OF THESE BITCHES PUSS OUT IN POW THATS DOUBLE OVERHEAD, FINALLY, DONT RELY ON THE FISH TO GET YOU DOWN POW, SORTA LIKE CHEATING, SHORT IS GOOD, BUT YOU BETTER BE ALSO, LET THE SHRED BEGIN, ALL HAIL ULLHER, NORDIC GOD OF FRESHIES, PEACE:twisted:


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

im with randomnature i weigh 175 on a good day all clothed i ride a burton custom 156 and ride agenda 156 . but good luck, if it were up to me id go with the lib tech skate banana good for everything.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm the same weight as Mike and I ride a Burton 156 too, but I did break a few Customs in the 154-156 range in recent years. Burton sent me the T6, claiming it to be "virtually indestructable." We'll see...

The T6 is the board I ride all over the mountain, including in the pipe. I'm not much of a park rat. For really deep snow days I borrow my brother's Neversummer Premier 160. I find the high end Burton all-mountain boards to be a little too light to deal with the afternoon choppyness. The extra weight, length, and width of the Neversummer makes it an awesome powder board.

I will say that I don't switch too much on the Neversummer. I ride switch almost half the time on the Burton, but I stand on the back of the bi board if I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

northfwestg said:


> OK DECIPLES, PRINCE OF POW HERE, DANGER HIMSELF, STARTED RIDING IN 2001 IN STEAMBOAT...


2001? That's new school! Been riding since '91. Started on a Burton Elite and moved on to a Craig Kelly Micro air. Those were the days....


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

if i had the money i'd love to try one of these: Tom Burt from winterstick. then i'd have this as an everyday ride. i rode a glissade bigg gun 170 6- 7 years ago and found it to be the most damp board ever. they use a rubber-ery topsheet that eliminates hardpack chatter at mach speed. currently i ride a salomon 168W from 5-6 years ago that i really enjoy. i like boards that are stiff, damp, and light. i tried a NS legacy a number oy years ago and found it to be very damp but a heavy pig. have they lightened it up? i also rode an arbor a number of times but the laid back surf feel just didn't work for me. i prefer to drive than cruise. and as for short boards, i guess they're cool if you don't ride fast. i love the feeling of carrying my speed through a carve on hardpack and having the board almost acclerate out from under me. and riding a short board in pow kills your back leg and keeps you from completing a turn. 

dan


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Caspermike-- Oddly enough, I just bought a skate bananna 156. Have not ridden it, but have heard that they are the bomb. 


dan[/QUOTE]


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*powstikz*

well girls this thread is shot, however i beleive the perfect pow board to be somewhere between 159 and 164, what that board is i dont know, i do feel that you dont need a huge gun to ride pow, if your skills are there you should be able to ride any stick above say 156, guns are good, but your shit better be tight in the trees, OR ELSE, tom burt for sure, never summer for sure, winterstick for sure, fish and malolo for sure, saloman burner no dought, lib is good, slow bases though, i would get custom 162 for all the shred you could handle, i recently rode a custom from 2000 with 400 days on it and it still rocked, furthermore if you wanna feel like IKE, jeremy jones rossignol will TAke YOU THERE FAST, pray for purro, ESPANOL FOR SNEE, PEACE THE POWDER PIG, ps big love to meng for really being old school ,91 for fucks sake, you still in hard boots?


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorells Dipwad. . . 

ps big love to meng for really being old school ,91 for fucks sake, you still in hard boots?[/quote]


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Meng, i've got a Burton Air 55 for sale. Nearly mint. Too new school for your tastes?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

My first board was a split tail... Rented then bought the elite as well and ski cooper in 87 is when I got my start. Thoes were the days!! Blue jeans and sorels now people who say snowboarding is easy did not learn like this!! I still have a pic of that day and the board it hangs on the wall in my shop.

I like some length but not too much for what I ride. I am 6'4" /200# add another 50# or so for bc pack and gear.. Normal board lengths for me are right around a 66 - 68 for bc with my area bord a 60 - 63. 

This year a lib tech banana 62 for the area and a k2 gyrator 68 will again be the wepon of choice for me in the bc this year.

One of these days I am goin to mount that old dog up and make a few laps...


----------



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

Great thread so I thought I would jump in. Been riding since 86'. Have had my share of great rides and a stack of crap under my feet. Favorite is definetly a Custom For everyday rippin. When the pow comes on the Burton frontier 166 is a machine stiff on the narrow side and fast as hell!! If anyone has the chance or the flow Steepwater out of Mammoth makes probably one of the best big mountain boards out there. I lived in mammoth for 5 years and my 172 steepwater became the board of choice. Stable good float and the pin tail design releases really well in the steeps. Crud be damned hard pack feel my edge of rath. Shit that is a great board. I think the mallolo is a pin tail also that may be a fun ride.Last checkout Wagner skis and boards out of Telluride. Hand built custom sticks to your liking. I guess tom burt is riding and doin R&D for them and thay are now the ones building Winterstick swallow tails. Hope it is snowing in your back yard right now cause it is in mine!!!


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*powstikz*

snowbiss got his shit tight and right, i say to all powderdogs, check out that saloman burner, no pow to deep and the fastest bases on the planet, i hope this answers your questions rdnek, right now it is snowing here in southern bc, also the rivers jumped up 1000 overnight, cheers and POINT IT DOWN, danger


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

K2 Trucker 163. Nice and wide, so, I stay on top and lose less speed.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

I wanna try the Lib NAS (narrow ass snowboards). I'm curious how the magnetraction would be on skiis.
cool you tube clip on them

They's be good for New England, icy backcountry (tuckermans stowe,mad river glenn) with pow.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

RDNEK said:


> So who has or rides a fish? I am wonderin about that board - looks super fun.


Been riding the fish56 since it's inception. Super fun. Really, really surfy. Thrives on banked terrain. Takes some getting used to on landing airs with the tiny tail. Like it so much that I have a new 160 sitting here and waiting......


----------



## chiefton (Aug 3, 2006)

*UNITY*

I am riding my third unity, and allthough I haven't demoed many other brands, I'm obviously pretty stoked to ride unity. If you like a board to fight back a little bit, unity is for you. Kind of aggressive, but ZERO chatter at high speed. I began on a foam core morrow drive in high school 90's, and since 2003 have owned a 164 dominion, 165W rise, and now a 164 origin. The origin is my resort board with twin tip for switch riding, and shorter turns. I just got the rise 165W cut in half for bc, and because it had such a monstrous core shot, that it is worthless unless it is in the stupid deep. See pictures here at the way bottom of the page.

M n' T Technologies

Unity is kind of heavy, very snappy, and incredibly durable. don't let the 2" core exposure fool you. I thinkd they manufacture a split, now, and have been making pintail dominion for some time. I'd like to try the pintail.

The time is near,
Craig


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Just put a couple of pow boards on ebay if you're interested. I also may have my 160fish for sale once there is enough snow to bust out my new one.


Burton 156 Fish Snowboard - eBay (item 290279147729 end time Dec-06-08 14:50:13 PST)

Burton 166 Republik Snowboard- Free Shipping - eBay (item 290279148888 end time Dec-06-08 14:57:38 PST)


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

FYI, both of these ebay links are invalid.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry, Not sure what's up with the links. The fish just sold. If you search for the Burton Republik I am sure it will come up.


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

My current ride for 18" or more is a Unity Dominion 180. It has a deep side cut so it turns a lot shorter and I don't have to weight the back foot in the deep stuff (5'9"-175). Everyday board is a Frontier 166. Been at it since 80's living in Winter Park, Summit, Durango.


----------



## somewhatcounty (Dec 1, 2008)

i ride a gnu b pro, it has reverse camber (which is like rocker technology but in my opinion better. mervin did it first) and magnatraction.

it's a great all around board and i just had it in about 4 feet of fresh powder at loveland.

it handled like a champ.


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*fish is good*

the fish is good bring it out on 3 plus foot days, drive it from the front, ie lean forward, furthermore 158 solaman special 100 days a year, ride it in all conditions but 3 foot freshie days kill it with the fish, point it down, is it snowing where you are, here in southern bc its raining and 50 degrees, late danger


----------



## bradnoble (Jan 4, 2009)

RDNEK said:


> I just read over the split thread and figured that this was its own thread.
> 
> Anyway what is everyone using for a pow stick? Last year I went with a board with "rocker" the k2 gyrator 168 and was so amazed on how it handled the BC that I am sold on the "rocker" style of board.... But.
> 
> ...


 I have a malolo and a Lib tech Mullet. The malolo rips in the trees. I have a 158 and have no trouble in tight trees. The Mullet I save for deep days since the tip of the thing is about 12.5 inches wide......


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I have gotten in quite a few days since I last posted on the lib tech travis rice banana with magna traction...

Best board ever... I will not go back to a board with camber. You can ride a shorter board and they are super fun.

Banana boards are just plain sick!


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

What size banana did you go with?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The 161.5 it has enough length for me and the resort days. 

She is still a bit new to take out in the bc yet so I ride the gyrator 68 out there.


----------

